

Google Loon balloon flying over Montana? - chrissnell
http://www.flightradar24.com/349d61f
There is speculation that the balloon that&#x27;s been hovering over Montana for most of today is a Google Loon balloon.
======
dmschulman
No call sign, 63,000ft altitude, speed 14 knots, and a loopy flight path.
Definitely not a commercial flight or a civilian aircraft!

~~~
chrissnell
...and it's still up there...

